# FC 312 heartbeat



## nitro450exp (Jun 28, 2017)

Hello

What is the FC 312 movement based on?
Is it the latest version of the 310?

Is it an ETA?

It is not an inhouse.

I have a hankering for an fc312s4s6.

Thanks
Nitro


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

Took a bit to find a positive picture of the case back but it is based on an ETA movement of some kind.


----------

